# Broiled Tilapea Parmesan



## mugsy27 (Mar 15, 2006)

INGREDIENTS:

    * 1/4 cup Parmesan cheese
    * 2 tablespoons butter, softened
    * 1 tablespoon and 1-1/2 teaspoons mayonnaise
    * 1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
    * 1/8 teaspoon dried basil
    * 1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper
    * 1/8 teaspoon onion powder
    * 1/8 teaspoon celery salt
    * 1 pound tilapia fillets

DIRECTIONS:

   1. Preheat your oven's broiler. Grease a broiling pan or line pan with aluminum foil.
   2. In a small bowl, mix together the Parmesan cheese, butter, mayonnaise and lemon juice. Season with dried basil, pepper, onion powder and celery salt. Mix well and set aside.
   3. Arrange fillets in a single layer on the prepared pan. Broil a few inches from the heat for 2 to 3 minutes. Flip the fillets over and broil for a couple more minutes. Remove the fillets from the oven and cover them with the Parmesan cheese mixture on the top side. Broil for 2 more minutes or until the topping is browned and fish flakes easily with a fork. Be careful not to over cook the fish.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks mugsy!
i've been looking for new ways to make fish. dw's been bugging me to make fish more often, and this recipe looks like a keeper.


----------



## Debbie (Mar 15, 2006)

do you think this would work for other types of fish.. like cod or sole?


----------



## QSis (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh, excellent, Mugsy!  

I came on tonight, looking for a tilapia recipe to make tomorrow, that would fit with my South Beach Diet.  Perfect - thank you!

Lee

P.S.  Yes, Deb, it would work nicely with other fish.


----------



## Constance (Mar 18, 2006)

You know how a lot of those fillets are really thin? HB and I recently tried something that works really well. 
Either stack 2 fillets together and cook as one, or roll each one up, to make a thicker piece.


----------



## QSis (Mar 19, 2006)

I made this recipe for dinner tonight and it's EXCELLENT!  Lemony, cheesy, with tasty seasonings.  Great, even with the Smart Balance butter and light mayo that I need to use on the South Beach diet.

I have another pound of tilapia for later this week, and I liked this so much that I'll use it again!

Lee


----------



## Constance (Mar 19, 2006)

Copied and saved in my recipe files.  Kim and I have been craving fish. I do think I'll try rolling up the fillets to make a larger piece of fish.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 26, 2006)

I've never been able to warm up to Tilapia - or many farmed fish for that matter.  Ever since I saw Tilapia being sold alive in tanks at a local ethnic supermarket near here, I just couldn't get the water quality out of my mind.  That tank looked downright murky.


----------

